# FCC Prepares DBS Auction



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The Federal Communications Commission is still planning to hold its July 14 auction for unused DBS spectrum in non full-CONUS slots. A pre-auction seminar is scheduled for Thursday, May 13, at the FCC's Portals office beginning at 10 a.m. Interested parties should pre-register by May 11 by calling the FCC.

As part of its preparations, the FCC's International Bureau granted EchoStar's request to modify its DBS authorization at the 157-degree orbital location. The move puts 29 "channels" at the location up for auction. Other slots that are part of the auction include 166 degrees and 175 degrees.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-04-1085A1.pdf

Actually there were 29 channels up for auction at 157 before the EchoStar request was granted. The request was granted as a separate thing from the auction. The auction record is just being updated to reflect the new configuration at 157. Note the difference between the opening bids at 157 and the other 2 slots.

http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-04-1084A1.pdf


----------



## amit5roy5 (Mar 4, 2004)

They should have put western feeds on it.


----------

